# Firearms and Shooting > Projects and Home Builds >  Rifling thinge upgrade.

## homebrew.357

Hi all, Had a rethink on my barrel rifling setup as I could only cut rifle a left hand twist, so using the sine bar method I can now get a twist from 1-18 to 1-70" and right hand!!. I had a meter of mild steel 1" round, an old brake cylinder was machined to slide on this and attached to a bit of square ali with a slider setup driving a loop of bike chain to drive the rifling cutter rod," must have bike chain". The round bar is mounted at the back of the lathe and can be raised up and down to give the different twist rate  by cranking the sliding head holding the cutter rod. Hope you all under stand this and I don't know if it will work yet, waiting to get in some stock to have a go. There`s no such thing as "Can't do it". Pics of the setup. Homebrew.357.  :Cool: 
, The round shaft at the back of the lathe.
, Chian loop that drives cutter rod on ali slider.
, Brake cyl slides along shaft.
, Back of the slider, goes up and down as it slides along the shaft.

----------


## madjon_

Took me a while Doug,reading, looking at the pics then click,should work

----------


## homebrew.357

Took me a bit to work it out and  a few small bearings on the slider got things working, had to make the small sprocket to get the right ratio and now its working a treat. Will have go at doing a few .45 black powder barrels with a 1-48 twist and give them a good lapping to get things smooth.  
, using my toolpost grinder head to hold the R/rod.
, A closer look.

----------


## res

once again the prize for most interesting forum content goes to  @homebrew.357

----------


## kotuku

brew ya old bugga ya done it again!!ya bloody beauty!listen, gadget and me wanna know can ya machine up a crusaders jersey to fit GSP follower-mild stainless would do -hes got a bit of pork round his midriff and hes prone to bein a bit explosive when we niggle him so yeah i thought id have a yarn to you.
Bites-like a geriatric fox terrier when the religious mob knock on ya front door.,might pay to weld up a nosebag while youre at it!!!
oh yeah while youre on the lathe-can ya mill up a .50 cal barrel for his 20g remington shotty-reason being he hits more geese than me and this way at least I get the chance to loose off all 8rounds in my mighty escort semi before it impales itself on me bloody barrel!
I reckon with a single slug hed have only 99%chance of hitting the bloody thing!! before me

----------


## homebrew.357

I know it`s all sorts of bits and pieces, but I just use comeinhandy bits like an old tap handle to adjust the shaft up and down to change the twist rate at the back of my lathe.
Hi Kotuku old mate, I through you were practicing with a shovel on a cows rear end, look don`t worry mate, I've  just knocked you up the absolute can't miss all time goose buster and a sneaky hide out blunderbuss to finish them off. Just save up all your bottle tops for loading!!, keeps the cost down.
, Adjustment thingei for twist changing.
Kotuku, shes good to go. , Yar ca`t miss!!.
, The bottle cap busting boot gun, don`t shoot your foot off.

----------


## Chop3r

Handy things those clothes pegs

----------


## homebrew.357

Well bugger me days, obviously Chop3r you know your top off the line measuring stuff, those pegs are my twist ratio guides. One is touching the one on the rifling shaft , the crank handle is turned till it`s not touching, this gives me how much slack movement there is before the r/rod moves, it`s .010mm. To get a 1-48" twist I just go half a turn of the r/rod = 1-24", or .61.20mm and _ .010mm for the slake, so you end up with a twist of 1-48". A peg is set straight up on the r/rod and cranked along till it`s pointing straight down, at .61.20mm I`v got it, will very close to it.  In a 27" barrel it would not be a full turn , this is very teko stuff.  :Cool: 
, Pegs touching, a frogs hair gap!, stop, that's your slack.
, Half turn down is half the twist.

----------


## homebrew.357

Now here`s something you don`t see very often, I had to have a go at rifling a home made barrel on my lathe with my new teko sine bar setup. Ok, yes I had to drill the hole, consider it done, bore came out at .448" and with a good lapping .450" , set the barrel up for the new and improved cut rifling  job and it worked a treat, now have a .450" bore, six groves single point cut rifling x 1-48" right hand twist to .459". This is made from 1" dia  asis 12-15 steel shaft and is for a muzzle loading black powder rifle only, but hey, it works, there`s no such thing as "Can't do it",   :Thumbsup:   The pic`s.
, The rifled tube of steel.
,  End trimmed, crowned, blank barrel.

----------


## Sideshow

:Thumbsup:  now make six more and wield them together then add a bike seat and pedals and you have a black powder Gatling gun :Zomg: 
Come on Cahill  :XD:  if you use letters instead of numbers that should throw him off the sent :Psmiley:

----------


## homebrew.357

Pedals, I think I`v got a electric motor around here some where!!.  :Wink:

----------


## Micky Duck

so a cleaver fella like yourself could now turn the outside of that to slide neatly inside a .12ga and have end same dimentions as a case so it holds in place .two of them say 20" long and you would have a heavy as shit .45/70 double by sliding them into old betsy...... as to how accurate the setup would be??? could see it being great for grins and giggles and if you can get em to print where you want them,plurry handy as bush rifle....now somewhere in back of cabinet is a single barrel .12ga gathering dust just screaming out for one.........

----------


## kotuku

mate ya next assignment is to machine up a cahill butt plug-rifling is entirely up to you.make it shiny so itll take a goodcoat of lubricant and make it long so when its inserted it comes to rest between his ears. calibre -again your choice.

----------


## homebrew.357

Na, slipping in a couple of SSK.950 JDT barrels  would be the go, I`ll let micky duck have first shot!!, at a flock of them. 
, there you go, just loaded up a few, 500gs 3f.

----------


## homebrew.357

That sort of stuff is above my pay level , I`m not into the high power stuff only black powder load pressures. I think a .444 marlin would be better than a .410 slug in the bush, think of a .44mag on steroids and you would need a much better barrel for copper jacket bullets than I can make, definitely a job for a gunsmith.

----------


## Micky Duck

> do you reckon you could make one in 410 to fit a Mossberg pump 410 rifled for slugs . would love one for a bush gun cant get them from factory and doc don't like smooth bores even if you don't have any shot shells on you.


mate those are a classic wee gun and it would be a crime to muck around with it...the .410 slug is about the same as a .243 at 250 yards eg a 87ish grn pill doing 1400fps except its soft lead not jacketed..... loads of guys have used them for bailed pigs over the years but most give it away pretty quick as they dont have much margin for error, the .12ga solid is much much better..... you can buy a HnR survivor that has lighty rifled barrel and will take either .410 or .45 long colt...only single shot but would give you donor barrel.... the pump action .45 long colt would be far easier way to go.

----------


## Micky Duck

I hear you but still think you would be far better off with .12ga version....you can get rifled barrels for likes of rem/winch pumps so sourcing one would be alot easier and you would be hitting animal with bigger hunk of lead making bigger hole to let more daylight in.... I agree completely re short ,light and hard hitting.....unfortunately in my experience the .410 solid isnt quite so much of a hard hitter.

----------


## homebrew.357

Upgrade no 3, yep have rebuild my rifling cutter assembly with a steel sprocket, "13 teeth", and set in bearings for smoother cutting, a steel shaft for the rifling rod to hold the cutter head. At the mo I`m rifling a .50cal barrel as a pop in for my .45 Hawken, it`s 21" long as could only get a 30" gun drill, so will have to do. Giving it a 1-48" twist and 8 groves cut rifling for round ball shooting. When finished will lead lap with diamond paste for a smooth bore. 
, Finally got it right, I think!!
, .50 barrel getting rifled.

----------


## chalkeye

Got any pics of the rifling cutting tool?

----------


## homebrew.357

, , Yep, cutter for a .45cal barrel, have a look at my past threads for Hawken plains rifle and the Quigley 1874 Sharps rifle.
, Great fun.

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

@homebrew.357Hows you’re new 50cal muzzle loader barrel coming along 
?

----------


## homebrew.357

All looks good, although the drill was 30" long I could only drill in 22", the oil and chip catcher stops going in farther. The drilled hole was .501" at the start and .4999" at the finished end, a clean up with 600 grit emery paper and  setup to cut rifle with 8 groves and a 1-48" twist. Now it`s rifled and the best one I've done so far, will lead lap with diamond past, fit the breach plug, cut it octagonal, cut slots for the sights and under wedge pins then rust brown to look the part. It`s all go, have a deco at the cut rifled bore.
, Looking good.
, Has that "WOOOPUM" look about it.

----------


## homebrew.357

A bit more progress, have threaded breach end of barrel and fitted the breech plug. Reset up barrel in the lathe to cut it octagonal using the plug as a guide, using saddle to shave the eight flats,
 , Breech plug in fore jaw chuck and lined up to shave the octagonal.

----------


## homebrew.357

Starting to wear out my arms cutting the octagonal , up and down with the lathe saddle, it`s hard work but someone has to do it,  :XD:  why me !!.

----------


## homebrew.357

OK Guys, octagonal done and crowned the muzzle, then shaper , but the good news is it fits in the stock. Now just have to make up the sights and under pins it will be good to go hunting with that big hole you know what, but will have to quick on the reload!!!!,  :Zomg: 
, fits in.
, big hole.
, Have to be quick on the reload.

----------


## takbok

Thanks so much for the pics. Lovely neat work - very inspiring!

----------


## kotuku

maate -your blood is worth bottling.the .50cal -give it to the boys in blue -stopping a car -nuphes done a runner -boooooom-appears his vechile has suffered some sort of terminal breakdown it stopped -too much lead  in the drive train perhaps:"
when am i gettin an updated blunderbuss for the 2018 duck season.saving up empty beer cans to fillwith concrete -figure itll knock a duck clean on its arse -if it misses should stun a bloody trout when it lands in the drink.mind you im quite partial to a nice plump bit of eel too.
kep on keepin on bro your just the bees knees!

----------


## homebrew.357

Would be a wast of good lead, while I was cooling my gunboots in the Oxodentale pub the boys in blue put the hard word on my to come up with a sure fire boy racer car stopper. No problem boys, I went to work and came up with a 200mm harpoon in car stopper and if they don`t stop it squirts in some of my homebrew, that makes them stop.  :Oh Noes: .
, Harpoon car stopper.

----------


## homebrew.357

Would be a wast of good lead, while I was cooling my gunboots in the Oxodentale pub the boys in blue put the hard word on me to come up with a sure fire boy racer car stopper. No problem boys, I went to work and came up with a 200mm harpoon in car stopper and if they don`t stop it squirts in some of my homebrew, that makes them stop.  :Oh Noes: .
Attachment 84230, Harpoon car stopper.

----------


## homebrew.357

Have done a bit more to the .50 barrel, made up a front sight and milled slots for the front and back sights to fit, the back one is from my Krico .22 it was laying in my gun bits box as I have a scope on the .22, saves my a hole heap of work. Has two lift up sight blades so a range test to see what range for them and to finish just need under lug made and slot milled to holed it on the stock.
, Home made.
, Pinched.

----------


## csmiffy

Noiwce... I like it.

----------


## homebrew.357

It fits on the rifle and under pin slot is on , just have to get some .495" round balls and as I`m heading off on my 6/7 day hunting trip will give a proof test and see if I can hit a tree.
, Its on .
, Ready to go bang!!

----------


## homebrew.357

Proof report, while I was away from K street and down in the bush I gave the .50 a proof test with 90gr 2f swiss and .490 p ball. At the same time I thought I would test a gizmo I had made that replaces the nipple in the muzzle loader. This is called a "magsparke , it screws in place of the nipple and takes a 209 rifle primer, the top screws off and primer is placed in then top screwed on, the top bit has a firing pin build in and this is what the hammer hits. So with gun loaded up and tired to a tree, lined up on another tree, me hiding behind larger tree, I pulled the string attached to trigger. The party went with a bang! all right and all was good, except the poor target tree,,  :Zomg:  , fire wood.
, Magsparke, assy, right bit screws in to nipple hole.
, primer sets in recess on top.
, Top cap with f/pin screws on top, good to go.

----------


## jakewire

Excellent.

----------


## csmiffy

So I'm getting that this is just a more reliable, cost effective and possibly weather resistant method?
I do like it just haven't seen it before

----------


## homebrew.357

It`s more for the black powder subs that are harder to ignite I suppose, the old black is easily to set off and the #11 caps have been doing for a long time. Could be good when hunting in the wet ,but a bit fiddley in the bush and I`m all thumbs so would drop the top bit in the creek for sure. It was the challenge , I saw a pic of one so had to have a go. :Have A Nice Day: .

----------


## homebrew.357

As they say, " Put your money where your mouth is", so had a first sight test at the range today, 50ms ,.490" patched ball, 65grs 2f Swiss BLK . Online horizontally but 7 1/2" low, with the flip up sight on 100m, the highest one the last two shots under red patch. So worked out I need to remove .032" from top of front sight. So not to bad for home made barrel but bites  the shoulder with the brass but plate.  :Zomg: .
, 11 shots, 50m.

----------


## Micky Duck

plenty accurate enough,minute of deer to be sure.

----------


## homebrew.357

Yer, certainly smacks out those lead balls and I think with the 20" barrel 70gr of 3f could be my maximum load as more it may end up being a flamethrower,  but for deer in the bush and goat hunting would be plenty to get the job done. But decisions ,, do I take the Sharps or Hawken .45 barrel or the .50 barrel!!!, maybe the 3030,   :36 1 7:

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

Try less power to Doug 
I use 40gn of 2f swiss for paper punching in my 50 very accurate and dose 100m fine 
25 and 50 easy and much nicer to shoot than the big charges will even shoot game my mate uses this load for goats and says it kills fine
Way cheaper on powder aswell which is a massive bonus with the cost of the stuff

----------


## homebrew.357

I`m afraid the hunting DNA is in my blood, so a good stout load to set the sights to is first up and then back to working up loads to see what it likes. As I made the fore sight my self no off the shelf one would fit in my dovetail slot and anyway I`m going to give the barrel a finial sanding as it needs rust browning for that 1864 look.

----------


## homebrew.357

Had a sight recheck with my new .50 barrel after filing down the front sight, still low so a bit more off. But hot dam its shooting good for a home made barrel, at 50m 3 shots in a 1 1/2" group with two flyers and just a bit more load development and bore polishing with shooting should see it come right. It`s a bit embarrassing at the range, every body has the all the modem AK lookalike stuff with mufflers on , all is ok till I let loss with the .50 ," Bloody hell, what's that!!"  :Omg:  
, Coming on.

----------


## 257weatherby

I still wanna see the hole in the tree!

----------


## homebrew.357

OK,  :36 17 4: .
, BANG!!

----------


## homebrew.357

Buggered if I could find the lead ball, such a waste.

----------


## kotuku

does herr sage minister of conservation ,treehugger extraordinaire know of your efforts HB-if not isuspect some gent may be coming to "make enquiries shortly.
err just in passing if i could find a suitable site could you "shoot"me a duckpond???

----------


## csmiffy

> does herr sage minister of conservation ,treehugger extraordinaire know of your efforts HB-if not isuspect some gent may be coming to "make enquiries shortly.
> err just in passing if i could find a suitable site could you "shoot"me a duckpond???


 @kotuku I've tried to shoot a duck pond bigger but not with this sort of thing. 
Didn't quite work out as the planning was off but it was still heaps of fun.

----------


## homebrew.357

How did you know about my new project?, just have to get the engine running and will be right over or just give me the G S P info and a guaranteed duck pond will suddenly appear!!  :36 17 4: , FIRE!!!
, where`s the firing button.

----------


## kotuku

professionally im in deep  shit and have sat at home thinking about it as the rain keeps pissing down.
your humour has just raised my first laugh of the whole weekend

----------


## tiroatedson

> professionally im in deep  shit and have sat at home thinking about it as the rain keeps pissing down.
> your humour has just raised my first laugh of the whole weekend


Thats no good kotuku


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Micky Duck

kotuku....keep your chin up and keep paddling,I hope it will blow over soon.

----------


## homebrew.357

Yep, All will come right, but make sure your outhouse is not near the duck pond site or you will really be in the shit.

----------


## Micky Duck

are they your barrels I see on the dreaded trademe?????
the thought of a .45/70 barrel with outside turned in lath to be snug fit inside a .12ga shotgun just keeps niggling at me....... or something else of similar straight wall rimmed design so it will be piece of cake to make it sit snug without headspace issues and easy to ream chamber.... the options are endless if you have the tools and the "want to".

----------


## homebrew.357

OK, I`ll come clean , yes, as I`m having so much fun and it`s expensive to import even black powder barrels , but off cause if you want the best tack driving one, yer go for it. I`m just hobby machining and can drill, (only have three drills), cut rifle on my lathe and a blank tube with spiral splines in he ID is not a gun, hunk of steel. To do what you say would have to have the 12g barrel. pm me.

----------

